# Cool Video from the Bacchus Guitar factory.



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I probably mentioned this before but I'm also a regular over on the Tokai forum and a member posted a link to a video on YouTube that was taken at the Bacchus guitar factory based in Japan. Bacchus advertises their guitars as being handmade and this video is certainly a testimonial to that. The skill this guy has is pretty amazing but then again he's probably done it so many times it's like he's brushing his teeth. :smile: Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll7hRaMUhZw


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't believe that they don't have an exhaust on the pin pouter.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

he`s done that a few times before eh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Not to downplay the skill level of the worker, but this is not as difficult as it may seem. The underside of the work holder is keyed to pivot on a post on the base of the router table. This insures accurate and predictable cuts for each piece.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Not to downplay the skill level of the worker, but this is not as difficult as it may seem. The underside of the work holder is keyed to pivot on a post on the base of the router table. This insures accurate and predictable cuts for each piece.


Yeah but his buddy is no slouch with the tools. Check out the use of some Japanese handtools in the second one 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmizSNf5xgU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vkX_v4roGc&feature=channel


----------

